# Are my azureus courting?



## KEEKEEN (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, a few hors ago I move my possibly azureus pair to their new 30 gal home and something wierd occured, after 20 minutes of vivarium exploration, the "male", started to inflate his body and deflate it, but his throat didnt expanded and no sound was produced.

I know the call is not loud so i placed my ear inside the viv when the male did that again but I didnt hear a call.

He did this many times when he saw the "female", then they went under a coco hut but the female lefte him aftre 5 minutes of moving their rear legs in a special way.

So I dont know whats going on, is the male learning to call?

Why he started doing that when moved to a new viv?

I trust your experience!!!

Thanks


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yes the male was calling and it sounds like they are courting as well


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sounds like a practice run.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

My male azureus does the same thing, but I know he's calling when he inflates/ deflates. It sounds like courting as well, my frogs do a little "breeding walk" and dance with their legs. 
Bryan


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

that deff sounds like the beginning stages of courting my friend.. it begins with the inflation and the female following the male into the hut.. check a few times during the day mine are normally in the hut together so when i mist or feed they come running out one after another.. right befor i got my eggs the female was following the male and stroking his back and they stood in one spot a long time and she was just rubbing him over and over and next day had the eggs freshly laid. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## KEEKEEN (Apr 15, 2008)

hi, thanks for your help!!, today i was out of home but in the morning when i left, and in the afternoon when i return home, they were in the coco hut, as you said, they only go out to feed and then ceme back to the hut.

I also checked the coco hut and there were no eggs, but the frogs spend a lot of time in there, the female moves her belly very wierd, I think they are practicing haha.

So, the eggas appear several days after courting??


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

They are probably just figuring things out at this point. It def. looks like you are on your way. Once they get it down courting will take place and they will breed shortly after. Good luck!!


----------



## KEEKEEN (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi!!, guess what....... I have just found a cluth under the coco hut!!!, Im so happy haha, It seems like there are 3 eggs, 2 of them are white, do you think they are bad eggs?

Im planning to pull them out of the vivi tomorrow morning and take some pics for you.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats!
id say anytime u see a white/gray egg its bad, but gibe it a couple days sometimes mine are a little gray at first, then they blacken up...if one of them is black, it has a chance, if they are bad, don't get discouraged, its very normal for them to not be good their first time around...they will figure it out


----------



## KEEKEEN (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, today´s morning is 24 hours after I found the eggs.

I have pulled them out out the viv and took some pics, They look like black with white parts, but what do you think about them?

Thanks for your help


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

im thinking they are no good. . .


----------



## KEEKEEN (Apr 15, 2008)

HI, 2 weeks ago since the fros laid the eggs and I have not seen any courting again, any calling, nothing.

What could be happening?, I continued the rain season by turning on the rain system 3 times a day and the temps have been 70F-77F durng the day, please hepl me if something is wrong.

Thanks!!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

the eggs dont look good i got a clutch like that the other day sometimes their just not good no biggie.. but as for ur frogs.. their first time breeders im guessing since their clutch was small and none were good. they will court again just dont bother them go digging through their viv and start moving stuff around. i know its really hard because its so exciting to get ur first frogs breeding. best thing to do is dont over do it. i mist once a day in the morning feed everyday to every other day and they lay every 10 days about. just let nature run its course. what i useually do is focus on getting other frogs breeding and let the ones that are do their thing i check for eggs every 5 to 7 days.


----------



## Aquaman78 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm with the other's on this. Those eggs do look like 'no-gos'. This is very common for a pairs first clutch or so. Don't give up, they will produce some nice healthy clutches soon enough...and you will have shoeboxes full of little blue gems!


----------

